# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Meer bewegen zonder te sporten - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Meer bewegen zonder te sporten, het kan!*
> 
> Op elk moment bijzonder populair: meer bewegen en gezonder gaan leven. Dus op naar de fitness- of sportclub, om er dan na enkele weken weer de brui aan te geven? Wij hebben een beter voorstel: maak van beweging gewoon een deel van je leven! Hoe je dat doet vind je hieronder: tien eenvoudige tips om je conditie te verbeteren én gewicht te verliezen.


*Bron*
- lekkerinhetleven.nl

----------


## annemedi

Ik doe aan (zelf verzonnen) urban workouts. Dat houd in dat ik overal waar het kan de trap pak, en als ik iets zwaars in handen krijgen lift ik het even een paar keer.

Overal de trap pakken was in het begin zwaarder. Maar nu niet meer en het is nog sneller ook :Wink:

----------

